# Jude 9-10



## ServantofGod (Apr 14, 2006)

What is the meaning of these verses? Many have told me that it is a warning about speaking against the devil.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 14, 2006)

I think its merely a comparison that is used to show how wicked, those who criticize the Christian religion is, something for which they are extremely ignorant and in profound darkness.

The contrast is drawn with Michael the Archangel, who had all right to dispute with the devil over Moses' body. Why? Michael was obviously knowledgeable, and obviously doing the will of God. But Michael simply rebuked the devil.

Now wicked unbelievers have no right whatsoever to criticize and blaspheme the Christian religion, yet they willingly do so, hence showing the depts of their unreasonableness.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 14, 2006)

Is it wrong to curse the Devil instead of rebuking him?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> Is it wrong to curse the Devil instead of rebuking him?



He's already cursed by God. What more can you do to curse him? Just defeat him. Resist him and he will flee.


----------

